# Light platen imprint haze on black shirts?



## cyberdave (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new to the industry and have a hotronix fusion. I only use black shirts with plastisol trasfers from transfer-express, and I have the temp and pressure set correct but when the shirt is complete, I see a huge square the size of the platen on the shirt, very faint light imprint! I use a teflon sheet ontop, I have tried to lower the temp as well.... I have gone through 15 shirts just testing... and can't seem to figure it out! are black shirts just not made to do for heat press machines? -- Even with super light pressure it seems to leave a imprint on a black shirt, I have tried 50/50's 100% cotton... no luck.

Help!!!!

Dave


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sometimes the mark left is just because you have removed moisture from the shirt. the mark will go away once the shirt regains the moisture level all over. 

is it where the transfer paper is or where the platen is? 

have you

1. tried pressing the rest of the shirt to see if it matches?
2. tried washing the shirt to see if it goes away?
3. tried spritzing the shirt with water to see if it goes away?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Red shirts are also bad about that, it will go away after a few hours unless maybe you're in a very dry environment. It's just moisture being driven from the shirt. Conveyor dryers will sometimes do the same thing.


----------

